# SEGA Genesis cartridge for multiple games.



## epicelite (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone know where to get a Genesis cartridge that I can just put in a SD card with games on it, then play the games on a real genesis console?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think neoflash were supposed to have something come out at some point. neomd and I can not drag one up for sale with a few simple searches.
Others are generally homemade or a very rare one made during the days of the console.

Quite frankly though emulation has long been of near perfect (or better) quality and emulators are available for most systems (neogenesis on the xbox* would be my choice and probably about as expensive by the time all is said and done)

*there are a couple of adapter plans kicking around if that is your concern.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 9, 2008)

You can get carts with parrallell port connections from Tototek (http://www.tototek.com/), they work with the 32x as well.  I'm not overly keen on them myself but it's about the closest you'll get to what you're looking for.  If you want to go the retro route you're probably better off trying to hunt down an actual backup unit, although Megadrive ones are nearly impossible to find these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like FAST says, emulation for the MD is great and is probably an easier and cheaper route until someone designs a proper flashcart with removable memory.


----------



## epicelite (Sep 9, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You can get carts with parrallell port connections from Tototek (http://www.tototek.com/), they work with the 32x as well.  I'm not overly keen on them myself but it's about the closest you'll get to what you're looking for.  If you want to go the retro route you're probably better off trying to hunt down an actual backup unit, although Megadrive ones are nearly impossible to find these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I cannot find a way to emulate the "SONIC & KNUCKLES" add on and I really wanna play Knuckles in sonic 1 and 2.


----------



## porchemasi (Sep 9, 2008)

easy buy a wii, zelda tp , and a classic controller and enjoy perfect sega emulation on wii

btw there are sonic 1 + knuckles (hacked, so such thing without sprite swap)  and sonic 2 + knuckles (legit)  roms floating around


----------



## epicelite (Sep 9, 2008)

porchemasi said:
			
		

> easy buy a wii, zelda tp , and a classic controller and enjoy perfect sega emulation on wii
> 
> btw there are sonic 1 + knuckles (hacked, so such thing without sprite swap)  and sonic 2 + knuckles (legit)  roms floating around



FOR THE LOW LOW PRICE OF $320+TAX!!

Also does sprite swap me "sonic looks like knuckles" or "you can actually climb up walls and fly"?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 9, 2008)

The Sonic 1 hack I've seen does seem to include full Knuckles functionality.  As in, gliding, climbing, etc.  Pretty neat what they've done.


----------



## epicelite (Sep 9, 2008)

Where did you get it?

Errr...

A hint then?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 10, 2008)

One patch (actually all the sonic 1 (megadrive) patches because some are pretty good):
http://www.romhacking.net/?genre=&plat...le=&author=

Also an original xbox probably has a better emulator (I know the rest of them are), more space (out of the box and definitely more if you add a new drive).


----------



## epicelite (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok I downloaded it and cannot figure out how to patch the rom?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2008)

Assuming Knuckles in Sonic 1 - Rev 01
It is an IPS patch:
http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4659
http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5047


----------



## epicelite (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------

